

Another take on how Google is one trick pony  - dsdirect
http://www.webjives.org/another-take-on-how-google-is-one-trick-pony

======
jacques_chester
I drew the same conclusion some time ago:

[http://clubtroppo.com.au/2009/07/06/google-and-news-ltd-
are-...](http://clubtroppo.com.au/2009/07/06/google-and-news-ltd-are-in-the-
same-business/)

Like Microsoft, Google are stuck with the spaghetti cannon strategy. Fill the
cannon up with projects, fire, see what sticks.

